# Pacing vs. Trotting



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I realized a few weeks ago that Dexter has a habit of pacing, instead of trotting. Those of you who have horses will know what I'm talking about, but in case it's not a term used in reference to dogs much, this article explains it well. 

http://annablunden.wordpress.com/2013/01/21/pacing-gait-in-dogs-what-does-it-mean/

It sounds like it's fairly common, but can be a concern as well. It's said to be a more efficient gait, so some dogs will do it when tired or being lazy. (Well, that sure doesn't sound like Dexter's reason for doing it!) But can be a sign of hip problems, spinal injuries, etc. Dex does it regardless of whether he's tired or not and seems to do it mostly when on leash. Although the reason it got my attention is because I saw him doing it at daycare (maybe because of the slippery floor?) and it is just weird to watch. Even if I decrease or increase his speed, he usually continues to pace instead of break into a trot or walk if he's on leash. In the house, at the park, he usually trots. 

I did also find this online (http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/4_11/features/5405-1.html):

"In the case of young dogs – especially large breeds – the pacing may be a way of coping with uneven growth. Puppies tend to grow in stages. The front end grows tall, then the hind end catches up, and pacing may be the animal’s way of compensating during a gangly and awkward, but otherwise healthy, time of physical growth.

Still other dogs adopt a pacing gait as a way of matching their handler’s slower gait. At a recent Rally Obedience competition, we observed numerous dogs who paced alongside their handlers, who were not walking fast enough for them to trot or even for a four-beat walk. These dogs seemed to prefer to pace in order to best match the speed of their handlers’ gait, especially when gazing intently at their handlers as obedience dogs are encouraged to do."

Both of those reasons make a lot of sense in our case. Dexter's got very long legs for a V and does seem to be at a very gangly stage. And since he usually reverts to trotting when off leash, I wonder if he's just found that pacing is the best speed to match my stride when on leash during walks?

So I guess... do any of you have V's that prefer pacing to trotting? It is something seen in the breed fairly often?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Both of our boys pace sometimes. They prefer to be running, but sometimes when we walk on leash they will pace. We don't notice they do it off leash. In horses I believe that a paced gait is considered to be a good feature... I guess different for dogs.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My boy paces when he is ambling along off leash. When he trots he is generally moving forward with purpose, he moves with very level even strides which cover a lot of ground. When I see him moving so energetically and with such level strides, I do not think there is anything wrong with his hips. I would also add that he is 2 now, so is not still growing.

Having read a fair amount about pacing, I understand that it is a natural pace for a dog. I also think dogs do it to save energy, or are lazy.

Interesting subject.


----------

